# Fish brain in Mexico



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure to post this in the lounge or here since it does pertain to our hobby 

I was in Mexico in December (Progresso, on the Yacutan Penninsula) and being the nerd that I am, I had fish and plants on the brain the whole time. I managed to talk my inlaws into going to some places where I might find things that pertain to my interests.

On the beach we found this:









We took a trip into the marsh:









To look at cenotes (sinkholes fed by underground rivers); we went swimming in this one:









I was delighted to find we were swimming with these:









Wild Jack Dempseys, Yacutan Mollies, and Mayan Cichlids, to name a few!









We went to some ruins:









And went to another cenote. One that was used even during the times of the Mayans:









2000 years later mexicans are still using it to stay cool:









Found some cool plants in it:









A Bacopa perhaps?









There were even underground cenotes, where I saw a rare black fish that evolved to have no eyes. It was still pretty quick and I couldn't catch it, or I would've definately taken a picture of it for you guys:









Hope you guys enjoyed my fishy related pics from Mexico.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

love the last picture!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## HIGHLANDER (Apr 9, 2012)

I see my next Mexico trip is going to be less ATV and more Cenotes!
Great pics!


----------

